# lunulas shrinking/disappearing?



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i googled it and did find one thing that mentioned that it was normal for this to occur as one ages (but i'm 20!) and as i'm sure we all know here, just because it's normal for our society doesn't make it good! the other info i was able to find suggested either pituitary dysfunction or thyroid dysfunction (half of what popped up said hypothyroid, the other half hyperthyroid.) the lunula on my pinky nail on my left hand is almost entirely gone and isn't symetrical, all the rest are clearly visible but seem to be smaller than i recall them being before. anyone know anything more? i've suspected thyroid problems, have been adding kelp or dulse flakes to my food once a day (sometimes only a few times a week or less, though.) but it seems like i never fit the bill for either hyper- or hypo- thyroid. TIA!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

anyone? lunulas are the moons on your fingernails.


----------



## paganmum (Aug 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not sure what to say. To my memory I've never had the little white part of the nail bed show on my pinkies. My biggest ones are on my thumbs and as my finger get shorter (as you look across my hand that is. *wink*) the white part gets smaller.

Otherwise I have healthy nail beds and I haven't had any health issues that effect my hands other then the poor circulation in cold weather, but, maybe that has something to do with it. At least for me.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I only have them on my thumbs







I know nothing about about them


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

Weird, I have them on my thumbs, and a little bit on the second finger in, but none on the rest of my nails, and I seem to remember having more of them...







:

Maybe I should look into my thyroid....although I'm pretty sure I would fall under the category of hypothyroidism, so maybe that's you as well? Hm. Subbing to find out.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
I only have them on my thumbs







I know nothing about about them

my husband has them only on his thumbs too. but the stuff that i was able to find suggested that if you had them on all fingers once, and then they started disappearing then that indicated a health problem...i don't think i read anything about having them only on your thumbnails and whether that was good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Man, one more thing to worry about.







I haven't even *looked* at my finger nails in yeeeeaaaars! I have one lunula on my right thumb, the rest are gone - and I used to have them on each finger. Here's what's freaky - about 3/4 of the way up my nailbed, underneath my nails, is white! It almost appears that my lunulas go almost to the tips of my fingers - what the heck? My nails are strong as steel though, they're long & never break - does that count for anything?


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Interesting. Mine on my pinkies and on one of my ring fingers is pretty much gone. I don't know when it started, never noticed them before.

I have a history of hyperthyroid diagnosed when my 7 year old was 6 months old.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

lists some of the health problems that show up in nails

a more detailed list

all the replies so far are really intriguing. thanks everyone!

i took a test yesterday on http://diagnose-me.com/ and the preliminary report i received strongly suggested that i might be hypothyroid. i didn't get the reports that you have to pay for though but i think i can do some stuff about this on my own. the report also suggested i needed to detox (already knew that! but i'm bfing..) and that i might have kidneys that aren't working as efficiently as they should be. so does anyone know anything i can take to aid my kidneys that is bfing friendly?


----------

